# [UPDATE] EU zeigt sich unbeeindruckt von ACTA! | Deutschland unterzeichnet (vorerst) nicht!



## TerrorTomato (10. Februar 2012)

Moin,

wie jetzt unter anderem Heise.de oder der Stern berichten, wird Deutschland das ACTA-Abkommen vorerst nicht unterzeichnen. Das Auswärtige Amt habe die bereits erteilte Weisung die Signierung des umstrittenen Vertrages wieder zurückgezogen.

Leider kann ich diese News nicht größer Schreiben, da bisher noch keine weiteren Infos bekannt sind!

Quellen:

Deutschland wird ACTA-Abkommen vorerst nicht unterzeichnen | STERN.DE
heise online | Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA vorerst nicht

Update:

Wie neue Meldungen wie Heise.de uns weitere lauten lassen, Zeigt sich die Eurpäische Union bisher unbeeindruckt von den ACTA-Protesten. Grund dafür seien Eine mangelhafte aufklärung bezüglich ACTA. Als wichtiges Datum für die Aufklärungsarbeit sei die geplante  öffentliche ACTA-Anhörung im Europäischen Parlament am 1. März von  größerer Bedeutung. Man müsse die Abgeordneten davon überzeugen das die Proteste zu ACTA nicht bereichtigt seien und ihr "JA" zu ACTA abgeben! 



> *VON HEISE.DE*
> 
> Es sei misslich, dass sich die Diskussion von den Freihandelsaspekten  weg zu den Grundrechten verschoben habe. Grundsätzlich müsse immer  darauf verwiesen werden, dass ACTA Arbeitsplätze in ganz Europa sichere,  weil mit ACTA die Errungenschaften des geistigen Eigentums gegen die  Chinas dieser Welt verteidigt würden. Wie wichtig ACTA sei, könne man  daran sehen, dass sich China und Taiwan jetzt für ACTA interessierten.  Wenn alle 27 Mitgliedstaaten der EU ACTA unterzeichnet haben und das  europäische Parlament zugestimmt hat, schließt eine Ratsentscheidung den  ACTA-Prozess ab. Das von Japan verwaltete ACTA-Abkommen tritt in Kraft,  wenn sechs Staaten die Verträge ratifiziert haben.


heise online | Europäische Kommission zeigt sich von ACTA-Protesten unbeeindruckt

Infin1ty hat, meiner Meinung nach, ein gutes, seriöses Video bezüglich dem ACTA-vertrag gepostet! (Danke an dieser Stelle!)


Spoiler






Infin1ty schrieb:


> Sehr informativ und etwas weniger dramatisch als das Video von Anonymus:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smK64xDwWmg


----------



## lunar19 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*

Gut so, aber demonstrieren geh ich trotzdem, wenn ichs schaffe


----------



## Alex555 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*

Es geht doch noch was in Deutschland! Sehr schön, ACTA? - Nein Danke!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*

Egal gehe Trotzdem auf die Demo morgen in Chemnitz !!
Denn denn CDU/CSU und FDP ist nicht zu Trauen


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*

Deutschland kann man also noch nicht ganz abschreiben.


----------



## lunar19 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*



> Deutschland kann man also noch nicht ganz abschreiben.



Kommt auf die nächste Regierung an


----------



## Liza (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*

Betonung liegt hier wirklich mal wieder auf vorerst. So wie es zur Zeit in der Politik abgeht, ist das doch nur eine Frage der Zeit. Wirklich auf das gehört was die Bürger wollen wird doch eh nicht. Und viele interessiert so etwas noch nicht einmal, die nehmen so etwas dann einfach hin, frei nach dem Motto ist dann halt so.... traurig!
Ist schon echt ätzend manchmal....


----------



## Gamefruit93 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*

Das wär doch mal was.
Aber ich glaube das ist eher die Ruhe vor dem Sturm...


----------



## horst--one (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Kommt auf die nächste Regierung an


 
Mit Fr. Merkel wird es auf jeden Fall nix...


----------



## Anchorage (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*

Trotdem gehe ich Demonstrieren gegen Acta.


----------



## hotfirefox (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*



Anchorage schrieb:


> Trotdem gehe ich Demonstrieren gegen Acta.



Richtig so ! 
Man könnte gerade meinen diese kurzfristige Meldung vom auswärtigem Amt sei nur um den Demos den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen!


----------



## poiu (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*

Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA vorerst nicht, _erst wenn sich der Rummel um ACTA legt wird man die Gesetzes Entwürfe der Lobby Unterschreiben, mit der Zeit wird eine andere News die Medien dominieren zB der Wulff schafft das schon_


----------



## Cosmas (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*

sofern es mein, leider etwas zu gut gefüllter, tagesplan zulässt, werde ich weiter zur berliner demo gehn, denn das stinkt nach einem spiel auf zeit!  diesen leuten ist einfach nicht zu trauen!  ACTA gehört nicht verschoben, sondern verboten!


----------



## Krabbat (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*

was ist denn so schlimm an acta?
ich weiß aktuell nur, dass es ein gesetzt zum urherberrechtsschutz ist und das finde ich generell erstmal gut.


----------



## der_knoben (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*

Anonymous - Was ist ACTA? - #StopACTA [german sync] - YouTube

Und genau das, was du da schreibst, ist das Problem. In den Medien wird es nämlich so dargestellt, als wenn es Urheberrechte schützt, was eigentlich jeder sinnvoll findet. Leider wird nicht tiefgreifender informiert.
Das ist leider das leidige Thema, dass die Informationen da sind, aber nur ausgewählte verbreitet werden. Im Grunde erfüllt hier die Journalie ihre Aufgabe ganz klar nicht.


----------



## Domowoi (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*



Krabbat schrieb:


> was ist denn so schlimm an acta?
> ich weiß aktuell nur, dass es ein gesetzt zum urherberrechtsschutz ist und das finde ich generell erstmal gut.


 
Das Problem ist, dass ACTA auf den ersten Blick gut erscheint, so wie auch SOPA usw. Auf den zweiten fällt allerdings auf wie weitreichend dieses Gesetz sein könnte. Und zwar nicht nur in der virtuellen Welt sondern auch in der realen Welt. Beispielsweise das Verbot von Generica.

Auf YT kannst Du dich ein bisschen darüber informieren. Besonders zu empfehlen ist das Video von Anonymus und alle Videos von Sempervideo zu dem Thema.
Einfach mal hier klicken und ein bisschen nach unten scrollen, da findest Du Videos die einige Aspekte von ACTA beleuchten.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. Februar 2012)

Von den Videos würde ich abraten. Wenn du wirklich wissen willst, wie es explizit ist, ließ das Abkommen.


----------



## Infin1ty (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*



> ich weiß aktuell nur, dass es ein gesetzt zum urherberrechtsschutz ist und das finde ich generell erstmal gut.



Mach dich nicht lächerlich 
Als ob du noch nie das Urheberrecht verletzt hättest. 
Zudem wäre wenn Acta kommt YT in der Form nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Domowoi (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Von den Videos würde ich abraten. Wenn du wirklich wissen willst, wie es explizit ist, ließ das Abkommen.


 Es gibt aber noch keine offizielle deutsche Version vom Vertrag. Und das Anwaltsenglisch ist wohl selbst für manche unverständlich die englischsprachig aufgewachsen sind.


----------



## Low (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*

legalize weed


----------



## Spone (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*

gut so, ich hoffe es wird auch so bleiben


----------



## Flotter Geist (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*

ACTA braucht keine Sau


----------



## MG42 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*



Liza schrieb:


> Betonung liegt hier wirklich mal wieder auf vorerst. So wie es zur Zeit in der Politik abgeht, ist das doch nur eine Frage der Zeit. Wirklich auf das gehört was die Bürger wollen wird doch eh nicht. Und viele interessiert so etwas noch nicht einmal, die nehmen so etwas dann einfach hin, frei nach dem Motto ist dann halt so.... traurig!
> Ist schon echt ätzend manchmal....


 
Auch wenn der Bürger entscheiden könnte, ich warte vorerst ab, was in der Schweiz abgeht, die haben zwar den Volksentscheid, sind deswegen aber ziemlich konservativ, was Entscheidungen angeht, die haben Angst was zu wagen, hier wirds bestimmt noch dämlicher zugehen, aber auf die  armen Politiker motzen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*

Ganz ehrlich, ich finde es total bekloppt. Kein Mensch regt sich bei politischen Dingen bzw. koruppte Sachen die passieren (Wulff, Speer, etc., Diäten erhöhen, Mindestlohn, Leiharbeiter und und und.) auf. Für Tierschutz gehen die wenigstens auf die Straße, das interessiert nicht mal ein paar Prozent. Hackerattacken gegen Unschuldige werden bejubelt. Welthunger, Kinderarbeit, Weltpolitik, Vermögenssteuer, Steuerhinterziehung und und und interessieren euch nicht, aber für so ein bescheuertes Abkommen gegen Produktpiraterie und Urheberrechtsverletzung können auf einmal sogar welche was machen. Sorry, das entbehrt sich mir jeder Logik. Das einzige was mich stört ist die absolute Überwachung des Netzverkehrs. Ich meine einiges wird's sich schon aufgrund des Grundgesetztes nicht durchbringen lassen und von daher wird's nachher nur ein Katalog werden, was passiert, wenn man sich erwischen lässt.

Let the flames begin!


----------



## Low (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich finde es total bekloppt. Kein Mensch regt sich bei politischen Dingen bzw. koruppte Sachen die passieren (Wulff, Speer, etc., Diäten erhöhen, Mindestlohn, Leiharbeiter und und und.) auf. Für Tierschutz gehen die wenigstens auf die Straße, das interessiert nicht mal ein paar Prozent. Hackerattacken gegen Unschuldige werden bejubelt. Welthunger, Kinderarbeit, Weltpolitik, Vermögenssteuer, Steuerhinterziehung und und und interessieren euch nicht, aber für so ein bescheuertes Abkommen gegen Produktpiraterie und Urheberrechtsverletzung können auf einmal sogar welche was machen. Sorry, das entbehrt sich mir jeder Logik. Das einzige was mich stört ist die absolute Überwachung des Netzverkehrs. Ich meine einiges wird's sich schon aufgrund des Grundgesetztes nicht durchbringen lassen und von daher wird's nachher nur ein Katalog werden, was passiert, wenn man sich erwischen lässt.
> 
> Let the flames begin!


 
Das Grundgesetz wird auch so schon nicht mehr beachtet. Religionsfreiheit? - "Cannabis Religionen" werden nicht als Religion angesehen, in Deutschland...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich finde es total bekloppt. Kein Mensch regt sich bei politischen Dingen bzw. koruppte Sachen die passieren (Wulff, Speer, etc., Diäten erhöhen, Mindestlohn, Leiharbeiter und und und.) auf. Für Tierschutz gehen die wenigstens auf die Straße, das interessiert nicht mal ein paar Prozent. Hackerattacken gegen Unschuldige werden bejubelt. Welthunger, Kinderarbeit, Weltpolitik, Vermögenssteuer, Steuerhinterziehung und und und interessieren euch nicht, aber für so ein bescheuertes Abkommen gegen Produktpiraterie und Urheberrechtsverletzung können auf einmal sogar welche was machen. Sorry, das entbehrt sich mir jeder Logik. Das einzige was mich stört ist die absolute Überwachung des Netzverkehrs. Ich meine einiges wird's sich schon aufgrund des Grundgesetztes nicht durchbringen lassen und von daher wird's nachher nur ein Katalog werden, was passiert, wenn man sich erwischen lässt.
> 
> Let the flames begin!


 Sign!
Bei VDS, Bundestrojaner und "Stop"-Schild im Internet hat kein einziger von den gejammert die es jetzt tun. Da hat keiner von denen demonstriert die es jetzt tun.
Allerdings würde ich es nicht drauf ankommen lassen, dass es das BVerfG einkassiert, wenn man sich darauf verlässt kann es früher oder später ein nicht so freudiges Erwachen geben.


----------



## lunar19 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*



> Ganz ehrlich, ich finde es total bekloppt. Kein Mensch regt sich  bei politischen Dingen bzw. koruppte Sachen die passieren (Wulff, Speer,  etc., Diäten erhöhen, Mindestlohn, Leiharbeiter und und und.) auf. Für  Tierschutz gehen die wenigstens auf die Straße, das interessiert nicht  mal ein paar Prozent. Hackerattacken gegen Unschuldige werden bejubelt.  Welthunger, Kinderarbeit, Weltpolitik, Vermögenssteuer,  Steuerhinterziehung und und und interessieren euch nicht, aber für so  ein bescheuertes Abkommen gegen Produktpiraterie und  Urheberrechtsverletzung können auf einmal sogar welche was machen.  Sorry, das entbehrt sich mir jeder Logik. Das einzige was mich stört ist  die absolute Überwachung des Netzverkehrs. Ich meine einiges wird's  sich schon aufgrund des Grundgesetztes nicht durchbringen lassen und von  daher wird's nachher nur ein Katalog werden, was passiert, wenn man  sich erwischen lässt.



Meinst du nur hier im Forum oder Allgemeinen? Ich denke, allgemein ist das richtig, was du sagst, aber das hier ist ein Technik (Computer...) Forum und deswegen wird das hier vermehrt diskutuiert, was mit ACTA zu tun hat, weil es eine Sache unter vielen ist, die nicht geht, aber was mit der IT-Welt zu tun hat


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht!*

nfsgame und ich haben da eine Idee, noch einmal mehr gegen ACTA zu protestieren,siehe hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...-auf-der-cebit-2012-ein-zeichen-new-post.html


----------



## Festplatte (12. Februar 2012)

Boa, auf dem iPod hat man zuerst nicht die ganze Überschrift gesehen und da stand nur: "Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA". Hab ich mich erschrocken!


----------



## TerrorTomato (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht! | EU zeigt sich unbeeindruckt!*

Update:

Wie neue Meldungen wie Heise.de uns weitere lauten lassen, Zeigt sich  die Eurpäische Union bisher unbeeindruckt von den ACTA-Protesten. Grund  dafür seien Eine mangelhafte aufklärung bezüglich ACTA. Als wichtiges  Datum für die Aufklärungsarbeit sei die geplante  öffentliche  ACTA-Anhörung im Europäischen Parlament am 1. März von  größerer  Bedeutung. Man müsse die Abgeordneten davon überzeugen das die Proteste  zu ACTA nicht bereichtigt seien und ihr "JA" zu ACTA abgeben! 



> *VON HEISE.DE*
> 
> Es sei misslich, dass sich die Diskussion von den Freihandelsaspekten   weg zu den Grundrechten verschoben habe. Grundsätzlich müsse immer   darauf verwiesen werden, dass ACTA Arbeitsplätze in ganz Europa sichere,   weil mit ACTA die Errungenschaften des geistigen Eigentums gegen die   Chinas dieser Welt verteidigt würden. Wie wichtig ACTA sei, könne man   daran sehen, dass sich China und Taiwan jetzt für ACTA interessierten.   Wenn alle 27 Mitgliedstaaten der EU ACTA unterzeichnet haben und das   europäische Parlament zugestimmt hat, schließt eine Ratsentscheidung den   ACTA-Prozess ab. Das von Japan verwaltete ACTA-Abkommen tritt in  Kraft,  wenn sechs Staaten die Verträge ratifiziert haben.


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht! | EU zeigt sich unbeeindruckt!*

Soso, DE unterzeichnet also vorerst nicht?
Sagt mal, im Sommer ist doch Fußball EM oder nicht? Und vielleicht könnten wir Bing Maps aus der Mottenkiste holen.

Nur um mal eine konspirative Note in den Thread zu bringen 

Und was das Update angeht: Fehlende Aufklärung - wie auch, wenn das Abkommen im Geheimen ausgehandelt wurde? Und andererseits haben sich schon viele Leute gegen das Abkommen eingesetzt lange bevor es überhaupt fertiggestellt wurde.


----------



## lunar19 (13. Februar 2012)

Also die Begründung versteh ich nicht so recht...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht! | EU zeigt sich unbeeindruckt!*

Ach letztendlich wirds bestimmt so oder so Unterzeichnet, damit die ordentlich Kohle von den Lobbys bekommen -.-


----------



## Allwisser (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht! | EU zeigt sich unbeeindruckt!*

acta, arbeitsplätze, china in einen topf zu schmeißen ist wohl so ziemlich das dümmste, was ich jemals in meinem leben lesen durfte.

acta beschneidet grundrechte. das ist fakt.
acta sichert keine arbeitsplätze, das ist fakt.


wenn chinesische produkte ein problem sind, haut man einfach höhere einfuhrzölle rauf. und ole ole in ganz europa sind alle arbeitsplätze sicher.

wie dumm sind die denn in der eu...es ist zu offensichtlich, dass sie uns blenden wollen.

GEHT ALLE ZUR DEMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WIR GESTALTEN UNSERE WELT, NICHT DIE DA OBEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht! | EU zeigt sich unbeeindruckt!*

Die Demos waren schon am 11.02 

Die Überschrift nervt voll  Wenn man unter "Neue Beiträge" guckt steht da "UPDATE Deutschland undterzeichnet ACTA".
Und jedesmal denke ich WTF NEIN?!


----------



## Clonemaster (13. Februar 2012)

Selbst wenn ACTA Arbeitsplätze schaffen würde, muss man einen Schritt weiter denken. Hitler hat mit dem aufrüsten für den 2ten Weltkrieg auch Arbeitsplätze geschaffen.. aber wollten die Leute Krieg ? Wollen die Leute ACTA ? NEIN !!!


----------



## ph1driver (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht! | EU zeigt sich unbeeindruckt!*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Die Überschrift nervt voll  Wenn man unter "Neue Beiträge" guckt steht da "UPDATE Deutschland undterzeichnet ACTA".
> Und jedesmal denke ich WTF NEIN?!


 
Ging mir gerade auch so.


----------



## Research (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht! | EU zeigt sich unbeeindruckt!*

Ich war am Samstag in Berlin auf der Demo.
Und hatte eine Menge Spaß! Der gesamte Alexanderplatz war voller Menschen. Bei minus 5°C
Nach einer halben Stunde Marsch war die Sperrspitze weg.
Dann haben wir uns alle "verlaufen", die Polizei machte den Weg frei. Der Veranstalter war zu langsam und ist in die Mitte des Zuges gerutscht. So bestimmten wir unseren Weg selber.
Bis die Polizei mit dem Veranstalter sprach und uns zum Ziel? leitete.
Durch ein Nobelshopping-Viertel! So viele verblüffte Gesichter, unendliche Fassungslosigkeit!

Nach 2 Stunden waren wir dann am Justizministerium vorbei und am Ziel.
Keine Krawalle, Schäden oder Verluste.

In den öffentlichen Nahverkehrs-mitteln nur fragende Gesichter was denn los war. Also versucht man des den Leuten zu erklären, weswegen die Demo war. ACTA, SOPA, PIPA? Nie gehört. Schon erschreckend.
Schön war auch die Medienreaktion: Protest für Raubkopien oder keine Meldungen.


----------



## lunar19 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht! | EU zeigt sich unbeeindruckt!*



> Selbst wenn ACTA Arbeitsplätze schaffen würde, muss man einen  Schritt weiter denken. Hitler hat mit dem aufrüsten für den 2ten  Weltkrieg auch Arbeitsplätze geschaffen.. aber wollten die Leute Krieg ?  Wollen die Leute ACTA ? NEIN !!!



Schwerer Vergleich...


----------



## Infin1ty (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht! | EU zeigt sich unbeeindruckt!*

Ja, mangelnde Aufklärung über ACTA weil die Presse es "Schutz vor Urheberrechtsverletzungen und geistigem Eigentum"
nennt.  

Ich hoffe wirklich dass Deutschland da nicht mitzieht. Ansonsten:
Zensur und Überwachungsstaat here we go.


----------



## TerrorTomato (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht! | EU zeigt sich unbeeindruckt!*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Die Demos waren schon am 11.02
> 
> Die Überschrift nervt voll  Wenn man unter "Neue Beiträge" guckt steht da "UPDATE Deutschland undterzeichnet ACTA".
> Und jedesmal denke ich WTF NEIN?!



Habs mal gerade geändert


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. Februar 2012)

heise online | Bundesregierung hält an ACTA fest

Na sowas...


----------



## Memphys (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Deutschland unterzeichnet ACTA (vorerst) nicht! | EU zeigt sich unbeeindruckt!*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Zensur und Überwachungsstaat here we go.


 
again.


----------



## lunar19 (14. Februar 2012)

> heise online | Bundesregierung hält an ACTA fest
> Na sowas...​



Bis die genannte Prüfung in "ein bis zwei" Jahren abgeschlossen ist, bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Regierung, die ja in dem Zeitraum gewählt werden wird, eine andere Einstellung dazu hat und das auch zum Wahlkampfthema macht...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. Februar 2012)

lunar19 schrieb:


> [/INDENT]Bis die genannte Prüfung in "ein bis zwei" Jahren abgeschlossen ist, bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Regierung, die ja in dem Zeitraum gewählt werden wird, eine andere Einstellung dazu hat und das auch zum Wahlkampfthema macht...


 
Ich ahne, dass die Piratenpartei gute Wahlergebnisse erzielen wird.


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Februar 2012)

lunar19 schrieb:


> [/INDENT]Bis die genannte Prüfung in "ein bis zwei" Jahren abgeschlossen ist, bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Regierung, die ja in dem Zeitraum gewählt werden wird, eine andere Einstellung dazu hat und das auch zum Wahlkampfthema macht...


 
Ich tippe ja auf burying während der EM. Wenn das zur Wahl wieder hochkocht, kriegen die zu viel Angst vor den Piraten.

Oder wir haben Glück...


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Februar 2012)

> Das Vertragswerk sei "notwendig und richtig"


Ja, damit ihr scheiß Lobbypolitiker noch mehr Geld einstreichen könnt 



> und bringe "keine der  Gefahren mit sich, die derzeit beschworen werden",


Genau, verschweigen und auf Unwissenheit unter den Bürgern hoffen. 
Mit uns nicht. 

(Passendes Zitat direkt bei Heise: "und niemand hat die Absicht, eine Mauer zu bauen." )



> "Wir sehen in diesem  ACTA-Übereinkommen einen wichtigen Schritt, um den internationalen  Rechtsrahmen für die Bekämpfung von Produkt- und Markenfälschungen zu  schaffen."


Und endlich ein Gesetz auf den Weg zu bringen das Internet zu zensieren und Datenschutzgesetze sowie Grundrechte
zu brechen. Wer hat zudem etwas von der Bekämpfung ? Richtig, große Konzerne, aber Wirtschaftliche Interessen gehen ja eh über alles.



> Wenn jetzt neue Fragen aufgetaucht seien, sei die Regierung  offen, diese klären zu lassen.


Meine Frage: Seid ihr noch ganz dicht, und habt ihr schon mal das Grundgesetz gelesen oder ist euch das scheißegal ? Ich erinnere mal an Artikel
1 & Artikel 13.

Wenn ACTA kommen sollte werde ich das Internet so wie es jetzt ist vermissen.

Sehr informativ und etwas weniger dramatisch als das Video von Anonymus:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smK64xDwWmg


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. Februar 2012)

Danke, genau so ein Video wollte ich mal sehen


----------



## Grendizer (15. Februar 2012)

Astrid Lulling TV: ACTA-Ofkommen mam Daniel Caspary - YouTube!

Aufklärung für Idioten...und hier sieht man doch wie man uns für Idioten hält...totale Verharmlosung.

Ab 2:15 gehts weiter auf Deutsch mit Daniel Caspary (Daniel Caspary.)

Was zuvor von dieser netten alten Omi dort wiedergegeben wird, ist der  Versuch, uns Luxemburger das ACTA-Abkommen schmackhaft zu machen. Es  gibt erst wenige Reaktionen, jedoch sieht es mal wieder so aus, als wird  es ein Schuss in den Ofen. 

Es geht Berg ab.


----------



## seltsam (21. Februar 2012)

SOPA-Autor ist mit neuem Gesetzes-Vorsto zurck - WinFuture.de

Jetzt soll das ganze unter dem Deckmantel gegen Kinderpornographie durch kommen,nachdem es mit Piraterie nicht Funktioniert hat 
SOPA ist ja noch eine ecke schärfer als ACTA


----------



## King_Sony (28. Februar 2012)

Hi,
also ich werde die Aktion unterstützen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe Mal es passt hier rein . Wollte kein extra Thema aufmachen, da ich nicht wusste, wo es hin sollte 

LG Sony


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Februar 2012)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich werde die Aktion unterstützen:
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-1njvDE364TU/TzOi_TO3skI/AAAAAAAAAew/u4rWz9Afw2A/s1600/SchwarzerMaerz.jpg
> ...


 
Klingt ja schön und gut, aber bringt uns das mehr Freiheit oder werden die CD's alle einen Cent teurer ^^?
Ausserdem werden da eh viel zu wenige mitmachen.


----------



## Abufaso (28. Februar 2012)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich werde die Aktion unterstützen:
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-1njvDE364TU/TzOi_TO3skI/AAAAAAAAAew/u4rWz9Afw2A/s1600/SchwarzerMaerz.jpg


 


kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ausserdem werden da eh viel zu wenige mitmachen.



Glaube ich leider auch -.- Aber wenn genug mitmachen, ist das besser als alle Demos zusammen. Das spüren die Konzerne (und dadurch auch die Politiker) dann endlich mal richtig.


----------



## King_Sony (28. Februar 2012)

Hi,
naja mit mir macht einer mit, mit euch vll. auch. So gut wie alle aus meinem Freundeskreis unterstützen die Aktion(einer hat mich auf sie aufmerksam gemacht^^).

Auf jeden Fall kann jetzt jeder der es gelesen hat, nicht behaupten er hat es nicht gewusst 

LG Sony


----------



## kühlprofi (29. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube mal, das Erwachsene Leute eher weniger mit machen. Schon allein die Flyergestaltung wirkt nicht sehr ansprechend und seriös - schade. Eine freundlich oder seriös gestaltete Infoseite mit einem Aufruf dazu hätte glaube ich mehr Anhänger gefunden. Schwarzer Hintergrud wirkt nie seriös, das ist ein ungeschriebenes Gesetzt auf Webseiten und Co. Auch das Anonymous logo gefällt nicht allen^^. Das ganze noch über Twitter und Facebook forcieren würde mehr Leute anziehen (wobei ich selber nicht auf FB oder Twitter zu finden bin). Auch wenn 10 Tausend Leute mitmachen, das ist nur ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein. Selbst wenn 100 Tausende mitmachen, glaube ich nicht, dass das für die Industrie ein Riesenverlust wird, vielleicht merken Sie das nicht einmal ^^.

Trotzdem Danke für deine Mühe das zu verbreiten und für den Link


----------

